# syslog-ng



## balanga (Nov 17, 2019)

After trying to get remote logging working on my LAN, I started looking at sysutils/syslog-ng, which although an external logging facility, seems to be much more suitable as a network logging option. I'm just reading up about it at the moment as well as studying a few videos, although would be interested in anyone's opinions about it.

One initial problem I have is which version should I download? I ran `pkg install -y syslog-ng` but am not sure whether this is the same as syslog-ng324 which is the latest...

I notice that the first line of the installed /usr/local/etc/syslog-ng.conf says *@version:3.22* but the first line of the installed /usr/local/etc/syslog-ng.conf.dist says *@version:3.23* so am confused. Can anyone enlighten me as to how to install the latest version?


----------



## pczanik (Nov 18, 2019)

Oops. Sometimes I forget to update the configuration version when updating the port... You can check the version with:


```
syslog-ng -V
syslog-ng 3 (3.24.1.94.ga72580e)
Config version: 3.24
Installer-Version: 3.24.1.94.ga72580e
```

And edit the version in the configuration accordingly. You can do syntax checking with the -s option.

AFAIR packages are now at 3.23 but if you refresh ports, you will find 3.24 in it.


----------

